# Whats the biggest trout you've seen in Paint Creek



## jd_7655

I've never fly fished but plan on taking it up this year. I fish paint creek regularly in the spring. I use a ultra lite rod and reel with 4lb line.

I was wondering whats the largest trout anyones cought out of there? 

I cought a 19 incher a few years ago around the middle of May. Kinda a cool story. I found a stetch of stream and there was a tree on the bank and its roots ran into the water. I stood on the bank next to the tree and through my bait into the current and let it drift into the roots. I got a hit and thought I missed em. So I started realing in to recast and there was a huge brownie that followed my bait out, but it would'nt hit again. I stood there and fished for about a half hour thinking it might hit again. Finaly I hooked him man what a fight on that little ultra light. He came raceing out of the roots and jumped a couple of times then tunded around and went strait for the roots. I had to put a stop to him before he got in there. When I did he shook his head a coulpe of time then gave up. When I was done I took a pic and released him. 

Anyone else have some cool stories they want to share?


----------



## Kevin

From which Paint Creek did you catch this 19 incher?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

I personally haven't seen one over 15 or 16". A good friend of mine who probably is one of the best flyfisherman on paint creek did have one on last summer that he said would have broke 20". He called me up one night and was telling me about this fish. He fishes all midge patterns w/ a 2 wt. He really knows his stuff and I am very confident in his reports......and no it wasnt a steelhead. I've seen steelhead caught in the creek.


----------



## bad400man

well i fished paint creek almost every day last year as i was living next to rochester park and i cought one nice brown in the park that was 20 1/2" and hit like a ton of bricks, other then that i only got about 6 browns in the 12-14" range and countless under 12".


----------



## BeanOFish

I managed one in May of last year on a wooly bugger that was around 16 or 17 inches and about a handful of others in the 12-14 inch range through out the summer.


----------



## jd_7655

Kevin said:


> From which Paint Creek did you catch this 19 incher?


 The one off Orion rd. in Rochester


----------



## Kevin

Biggest for me there has been 15"
I have seen at least one verifiable photo of a 17" from there


----------



## jd_7655

BeanOFish said:


> I managed one in May of last year on a wooly bugger that was around 16 or 17 inches and about a handful of others in the 12-14 inch range through out the summer.


I've never had any luck after mid June.


----------



## jd_7655

I've been fishing Paint Creek for about 10 years but never fly fished it. I'm thinking of picking up a fly combo to practice there. I do alot of fishing in the U.P. and would like to catch some brookies on a fly rod. I know places up there I can catch them all day long 14-20 inchers on my ultra lite. I do alot of fishing on the Brule, Two Hearted, and Escanaba rivers. Paint Creek is like alittle piece of the U.P. right in my back yard. Just hikeing along the creek looking for areas to fish is cool in itself.


----------



## esox master

I was fishing with Flyfsh4trt a couple years ago near the end of may and a older man down river from us hooked a rainbow that was probably in upper 20 inch range he fought this fish up and down the river for 5 minutes getting it to his feet several times before his 4lb broke It had to have been a holdover steelhead or something because the fish was unreal for that little river.


----------



## JEHazeltine

14" Steelie Smolt. Late summer Evening. Nymphing.


----------



## Steve

Here's a picture of a much younger me with my biggest from the creek.


----------



## back2spool

Well if this mild winter continues we may actually see some larger fish in both the Paint and the Clinton this summer. Until Lake Orion adopts some sort of lake-level de-regulation and restore a run of river to Paint Creek we probably won't see too many like Steve's!

It is a beautiful creek. Has the insects, habitat, and temp to be a little dynamo. But the flow just gets too low in summer sometimes. 

I recommend trying the Clinton too JD. Fish the riffles in the evenings/mornings. You'd be surprised.


----------



## jd_7655

back2spool said:


> Well if this mild winter continues we may actually see some larger fish in both the Paint and the Clinton this summer. Until Lake Orion adopts some sort of lake-level de-regulation and restore a run of river to Paint Creek we probably won't see too many like Steve's!
> 
> It is a beautiful creek. Has the insects, habitat, and temp to be a little dynamo. But the flow just gets too low in summer sometimes.
> 
> I recommend trying the Clinton too JD. Fish the riffles in the evenings/mornings. You'd be surprised.


I fish the clinton in early spring feb through april. I've done good on the steelies with the same techniques that I use on Paint Creek but never cought a brown south of Rochester. My best day for steelies last spring I went 3 for 3 most were in the 2-4lb range. I've yet to catch a large hen 8lb plus. I've seen em cought. My buddie got a 12lb a few years ago. He had no clue what he was doing. He was casting with a silver streak trolling spoon and 17lb line go figure.


----------



## Bob T

jd_7655 said:


> I've been fishing Paint Creek for about 10 years but never fly fished it. I'm thinking of picking up a fly combo to practice there. I do alot of fishing in the U.P. and would like to catch some brookies on a fly rod. I know places up there I can catch them all day long 14-20 inchers on my ultra lite. I do alot of fishing on the Brule, Two Hearted, and Escanaba rivers. Paint Creek is like alittle piece of the U.P. right in my back yard. Just hikeing along the creek looking for areas to fish is cool in itself.


jd_7655...........hokey smoke bullwinkle........are you sure that you are talking about brookies and not brown trout? If you are talking about brookies...watch your back as I will be following you up there this year, ha ha.

Bob:lol:


----------



## kingwilly

Steve, did you eat that Brown? Was the creek as messed up back in the day or is it worse today?

KW


----------



## unregistered55

Biggest I saw- a brown maybe 18-20 inches- by a bridge in Late October one year on a redd

Biggest I've caught - brown 16" way back in 1990 opening day. took him with a muddler.

One fish story I heard a bunch of times was told by Mr. N. Geake former owner of Geake's Sporting goods in Ferndale- told me several times of going to the Creek one summer night and catching two 18 inch browns on back to back casts a long long time ago.


----------



## Bob T

EDW said:


> Biggest I saw- a brown maybe 18-20 inches- by a bridge in Late October one year on a redd
> 
> Biggest I've caught - brown 16" way back in 1990 opening day. took him with a muddler.
> 
> One fish story I heard a bunch of times was told by Mr. N. Geake former owner of Geake's Sporting goods in Ferndale- told me several times of going to the Creek one summer night and catching two 18 inch browns on back to back casts a long long time ago.



EDW, Wow, Geakes, now that brings back many memories. I used to shop at Geakes all of the time for my fly tying supplies. The old man was a great guy and was very knowedgeable. He always reminded me of one of the old time flyfishers. He was always wearing that multipocketed guide jacket and smoking his pipe. What was great about that place is you could go in there and buy flytying hooks by the dozen if you wanted to. They would break open the box and count out a dozen for you. Try that anywhere else. I think that he owned a place on the Little South Branch of the Pere Marquette. Very helpfull fellow, was always willing to talk to you. When they went out of business they had a remarkable sale of fly rods and such but I was out of town and was never able to buy any stuff. I think that his kid, Kim did not want to take over the business. Also did some business next door to them at Acme boat. Good memories.

Bob


----------



## BIG "D"

Biggest Brown I' ve caught was 19 3/4 10 yers ago. Biggest seen, My buddies wife caught on the 4th of July 22 in in the same strech of the river. caught a even bigger fish in the Mill pond creek in romeo years ago


----------



## seafood

I've seen nothing over 10". :sad:


----------



## Kevin

I deleted a couple posts. 
If you have off-topic issues you want to discuss, please start your own thread.


----------



## Matt Lerminez

I personally have caught browns up to 22" and steelhead up to 18". Since 1992 I have caught or seen about 8 fish caught in the paint creek above 15", however I had taken about a ten year break from fishing it in the early 2000's.


----------



## jellybread




----------



## fisheater

On the Clinton my best brown is 19". I have seen quite a few 14"-15". I haven't fished the Clinton in the last 5-7 years. It has gotten a bit more crowded. 
Went out the 4th, no trout for me, not even a rainbow! My buddy managed a rainbow


----------



## manOfaith

Caught this fish tonight. Matches my previous best of 15”


----------



## FlySteve

I fished Paint Creek for my first time this week. Was beginning to think there was no trout or it was too warm. Only caught chubs - what fly were you using? Yesterday I fished cider mill to silver bell and today silver bell to dutton but didn't make it all the way


----------



## manOfaith

FlySteve said:


> I fished Paint Creek for my first time this week. Was beginning to think there was no trout or it was too warm. Only caught chubs - what fly were you using? Yesterday I fished cider mill to silver bell and today silver bell to dutton but didn't make it all the way


Water had been 75 deg. But with last nights cooler weather today it was 70 so I thought I would give it a try. Was fishing a two nymph rig when this guy rose twice and switched to a dry. Caught him on the first cast. Couldn’t believe it lol


----------



## FlySteve

manOfaith said:


> Water had been 75 deg. But with last nights cooler weather today it was 70 so I thought I would give it a try. Was fishing a two nymph rig when this guy rose twice and switched to a dry. Caught him on the first cast. Couldn’t believe it lol


Thanks! You have given me hope!! Wondering if there is ever a creek clean up day? I would like to be a part of it and start to learn PC a bit more


----------



## manOfaith

FlySteve said:


> Thanks! You have given me hope!! Wondering if there is ever a creek clean up day? I would like to be a part of it and start to learn PC a bit more


----------



## CrickNotCreek

Buddy caught this 23" hog on memorial day, about 15 minutes after catching a 17 incher. Remarkable morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya

nice face


----------



## manOfaith

Went out last night after the rain and caught a 16". Biggest so far on the creek by an inch lol.


----------



## Lubbs

22 inches on the one in the pic pulled out of the park. largest is 26 inches out of ortonville road
both released to be caught another day.


----------



## manOfaith

Finished the season out tonight with an 18” fish. My biggest now.


----------



## Melo313

Is Ortonville road on paint or kearsley creek? Never fished around there but for some reason I have a GPS location saved on my maps 


Lubbs said:


> 22 inches on the one in the pic pulled out of the park. largest is 26 inches out of ortonville road
> both released to be caught another day.
> 
> View attachment 333116


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## manOfaith

Lubbs said:


> 22 inches on the one in the pic pulled out of the park. largest is 26 inches out of ortonville road
> both released to be caught another day.
> 
> View attachment 333116


Not trying to be a naysayer but I would love to see a tape measure against that rod....


----------



## manOfaith

I actually forgot about this thread. I caught an 18.5" brown last summer from the creek.





  








Thumbnail_IMG_1614




__
manOfaith


__
Mar 12, 2020




18.5" SE MI brown trout from 2019


----------



## Waif

One foggy morning we were working the creek below the cemetary and kept hearing a splashing upstream , and a dull thudding sound...
Sneaking up along the bank we were amazed to see a trout so big ,it had to swap ends periodically to stay wet!!!
It spotted us and flopped upstream to the deeper merry go round of water the creek runs out of. 
Wouldn't even consider taking a fly , but we were both chasing it and lobbing casts at it the whole way.

It probably would have measured over eighty inches. Girth didn't seem to compliment it's length. Might have gone mid thirties at widest area.

We tied up some full/life sized squirrels/ flies and tried the merry go round the following week using a flagpole for a rod , but no rises.....


----------



## fishpig

My biggest out of paint was 22". Biggest I've seen had to be around 26-27", i walked up to a hole I used to fish just in time to see a kid putting it on a stringer. He caught it on a live creek chub.


----------

